# Id This Piranha For Me Please



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Also if you guys could give me a good price for this guy, I'm selling him! Hes about 3 1/2 " or so, sorry for the crappy pictures but my dig camera is missing so I had to use my phone.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

that is a nice sanchezi


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

That would be my guess as well....S. sanchezi.


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice Sanchezi?...hmm maybe you can get $30/40 for him. Depends on the availability where you are from I guess.

If you dont mind me asking why are you letting him/her go?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys, I actually bought this from a guy that shops at my work. I have him in a decent size tank and I actually need that tank because some of my africans have been breeding and I need to raise them up in that tank. Its a bummer but I've been working on getting these guys to breed for a while now lol


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Sanchezi


----------

